# Blu-Kote & Wound Care?



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

_Need_ to get Wound-Kote off of my goat! She had a few bug bites on her back and started chewing on them, causing quite a few sores and scabs on her back for us to get medicine for. We went to our nearest feed store and bought Wound-Kote(knock off Blu-kote), since I've heard such good things about it, and they didn't have Vetericyn. Now my goat has a purple stripe along her back, 3 weeks before the biggest show of the year, and it won't go away! My ag teacher said not to use the medicine anymore, so now she's purple _and_ still has the sores! So this leaves me with two questions:

How can I get the purple off of my goat without using bleach(she's a light red so bleaching wouldn't help), or any other chemicals like rubbing alcohol that would irritate the sores? We are going to try Hydrogen Peroxide, but need alternatives in case it doesn't work.

What other would care product could I use? I know of Vetericyn(we were going to get it but they were out at the feed store), and Tri-Care(a horse&dog medicine that we've had a lot of success with). The Vetericyn is a bit expensive, so I am leaning more towards the Tri-Care. Has anyone used it on goats before? Also, is there any other(non blue) remedies I could try?


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Getting Blu Kote off is a nightmare! However, I have tried Garnier Nutrise Eye Makeup Remover cloths and with a little scrubbing it did come off. Don't have any or can't find any - it will take several washings with soap, water/peroxide mix over a 24hr period. Like wash, rinse, repeat again and again until you're tired of washing, rest and then start over again. I HATE the stuff!

Now for sores, wounds, etc. I use a homemade solution of 1 cup ACV and Peroxide half and half with a tsp of betadine. It works really well and no more blue - repeat - no more blue. If sores are in a no hair to little hair area, after washing with the above, I'll put triple antibiotic ointment on it for good measure.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Vinegar?


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes vinegar. Another thing ACV is good for. I learned that from a dermatologist when my nephew had really bad seborrhoeic dermatitis (sp). It had gotten to the point there were infected open sores everywhere. The dermatologist told him he could give him a prescrip that would cost him about $60, or he could use this remedy. Nice doc if you ask me. And it worked Great! He also said to put Tea Tree Oil on it to help the healing faster, but we never could find any local to get.


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

I use a lot of ACV.... personally for conditioning my own hair!

On this medical use, can you premix it ans have a bottle ready, or would the hydrogen peroxide and ACV react and remove the efficacy?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have never used it before, but will it wear off in the three weeks? Also, do you shave your goat for the shows?


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

ksevern said:


> I use a lot of ACV.... personally for conditioning my own hair! On this medical use, can you premix it ans have a bottle ready, or would the hydrogen peroxide and ACV react and remove the efficacy?


I premix and keep it in a capped spray bottle until needed.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm sorry, I know it isn't funny! I only laugh because Blue-Kote is my minor wound medicine of choice for ALL my animals. LOVE the stuff!!! I have never found anything to work better, it really dries a wound up. And it keeps the flies off the wound I have found. But By the time I am done with it, the animal is purple and I'm purple and it DOES NOT wear off for a long time. My paint mare had purple legs for a while last summer lol! All I can think to tell you is that 3 weeks is still quite a ways away and much of it, if not all, should be gone by then, especially if you can shave off some of the hair, and bathe her several times like suggested. Good luck


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Guess I've personally never seen Blu-kote last more than a week. Don't need to drench em in the stuff guys! With natural rubbing, it tends to work itself off just fine. If it's not coming off on it's own, smear some ACV in it. I swear I have probably 12 big bottles of the stuff. Cure-all!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

ACV=Apple Cider Vinegar I'm guessing lol? And I've sprayed it with Peroxide for the past couple days, and it's noticeably faded. I'm going to keep using the Peroxide for awhile, and if the sores don't heal nad the purple stays on, I'll try my hand at vinegar 

PS: Would the vinegar irritate the wounds? She just got used to being sprayed with things, I would rather her not have her sprayed with something that will turn her off forever.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've gotten blue kote off with dawn dish liquid, tea tree oil and some peroxide mixutre. Baby wipes work ok to. 

Tea tree oil would be good for her sores too. I had wethers with really bad bites last year and bathed them in tea tree oil a few times and they were gone. You can also dab it on each sore.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Kaneel said:


> ACV=Apple Cider Vinegar I'm guessing lol? And I've sprayed it with Peroxide for the past couple days, and it's noticeably faded. I'm going to keep using the Peroxide for awhile, and if the sores don't heal nad the purple stays on, I'll try my hand at vinegar
> 
> PS: Would the vinegar irritate the wounds? She just got used to being sprayed with things, I would rather her not have her sprayed with something that will turn her off forever.


ACV will help heal the wounds.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Kaneel said:


> ACV=Apple Cider Vinegar I'm guessing lol? And I've sprayed it with Peroxide for the past couple days, and it's noticeably faded. I'm going to keep using the Peroxide for awhile, and if the sores don't heal nad the purple stays on, I'll try my hand at vinegar
> 
> PS: Would the vinegar irritate the wounds? She just got used to being sprayed with things, I would rather her not have her sprayed with something that will turn her off forever.


Vinegar will not irritate the wounds, but aid in healing. It isn't the most comfortable option, but it works well. And yes ACV is apple cider vinegar. Peroxide does deter healing, so be careful as to how much you apply.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Blu-kote OFF! Hydrogen peroxide did the trick in 3 days! Most of the wounds have healed too, all that's left is to get those small patches of hair missing to grow back!


----------

